# If you get NO SOUND from Garage Band or Sparkle LE, Read this



## Adonsa (Mar 11, 2005)

Fellow Mackers, if this helps someone out, then I've done my civic duty for the Mac community.

Symptoms:  Garage Band.  *No sound*!
Help file troubleshooting steps result in *No sound*!
Tested iTunes and other system stuff, fine, back to garage band and *No sound*!
Other system troubleshooting steps  *No sound*!]

Here's the fix, if it helps you out, then I'm thrilled. 

*Preferences
Audio/Midi
Change selector back to BUILT IN AUDIO.*

Why?  Cause Garage Band and Sparkle LE both DEFAULT to the MacAlley (or other brand) USB MICROPHONE plugged in.  So, all that troubleshooting I did probably burned up the microphone by now. 

Hope this does somebody some good.


----------

